
Mark Zuckerberg on Facebook’s fake news: We’re working on it - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/mark-zuckerberg-on-facebooks-fake-news-were-working-on-it/
======
throwaway420
Fake news is a big problem.

If your media outlets were caught colluding with certain corporate favored
candidates or told you that it was illegal to read Wikileaks, you might be
watching fake news.

Mainstream media's credibility and ability to impact large groups of people is
at an all time low. So rather than re-examine their coverage to see how they
can better serve people and earn trust...the establishment is doubling down on
the propaganda and trying to label the non-corporate controlled news as fake.

It's so transparent and it's such a joke that I can't believe how anybody is
fooled by this.

